# Hi guys



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm new to the forum so i have a million questions so please be kind. I have a 2002 TTC 225 i'm after a big turbo kit can you guys please point my in the right direction i was thinking of 350/400 bhp but still retain driveabillity as it is my every day car

thanks guys
neil


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

Lots of posts in the mark1 section pertaining to turbo upgrades


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and enjoy the car :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome Home


----------

